# oil change help - I know i can do this myself!!



## aregb18 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a 2002 Passat with the 1.8T - I want to change the oil myself at home - and would love advice on the exact tools I need, where to buy them, and information on the exact way to change my oil and oil filter at home...do I need to put my car on ramps or lifts? 
Thanks again!
a.b.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: oil change help - I know i can do this myself!! (aregb18)*

jack it up, support it, use a wrench to take the oil bolt out, let it drain, then take off ur filter, let it drain... let it keep draining till its barely dripping, then put the bolt back in, then the filter, then refill her.
u will just need a basic tool set, some ramps or car jacks and stands, and some elbow grease. oh, and a container to catch ur oil as it pours out.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: oil change help - I know i can do this myself!! (Krieger)*

The hardest part is getting underneath.
Tools:
I prefer ramps to jacks, and you'll be fine with 12" of clearance.
3/4" socket & ratchet, and perhaps a pair of sliding jaw pliers (if you have a cartridge filter).
Oil drain pan and a funnel too.
Keep a few rags handy too.
(If your car has a bottom cover) you'll need torx bits to remove it.
Technique:
When draining oil, open up filler cap so it flows quicker.
I like to let it drain until 1 drip per 5 seconds.
Fill to 4L, then after running it for a few minutes check dipstick and top up accordingly.



_Modified by rickjaguar at 7:33 AM 7-14-2009_


----------



## scottr20AE (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: oil change help - I know i can do this myself!! (rickjaguar)*

This tool is really important to get the filter off:
http://toolss.com/wbstore/main...wCt=0
the oil fiter removal part# from VW is 3417
I paid about $15, for it, at a VW dealer, about 4 years ago. Without this tool, its really really difficult to get the oil filter off.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: oil change help - I know i can do this myself!! (scottr20AE)*

go to autozone, they are cheaper for the same thing... like $4


----------



## mekelbreg88 (Jul 13, 2009)

remember to always use a new oil filter,
and the right weight of oil (synthetic!)
i use a mobil1 oil filter and 5w40 AMSOIL.
(1.8t)these motors are prone to sludge, so use
synthetic oil, and change every 5k mi.


----------



## uglybaby (Mar 19, 2006)

Remember your wheel chocks (spelling?) please. Always work on totally flat ground. Also a cinderblock as extra insurance should something go catastrophically wrong can't hurt.


----------

